# 2009 F3 Introduction



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Some good pics and comments

I can't believe how the Sram Red takes 2 pounds off. The thing looks so fast just sitting there and it makes me proud of my 2006.


A WORLD CLASS BIKE

http://forum.slowtwitch.com/Slowtwitch_Forums_C1/Triathlon_Forum_F1/First_of_the_2009s,_New_Felt_F3SL_with_photos._P1862715/


----------



## jasper9 (Jul 2, 2008)

saw one at my local bike shop when i picked up an '08 F75 tonight. holy moly that F3SL is hot


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

Honestly, that will be my next purchase :O


----------



## Toff (Jun 4, 2007)

Whats the MSRP on that?

Ahh I see it now, $3500


----------



## absolutsooner (Feb 26, 2009)

What's the difference between the F3 SL and the AR 4?


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

absolutsooner said:


> What's the difference between the F3 SL and the AR 4?


AR's are the Aero Road frames.


----------

